
Show HN: A deep learning visual search platform using TensorFlow/Django/Docker - aub3bhat
https://github.com/AKSHAYUBHAT/DeepVideoAnalytics/blob/master/readme.md
======
aub3bhat
Currently there are several libraries, models and datasets available for
Computer Vision research. However its still difficult to apply a model to your
own dataset without writing a non trivial amount of glue code. There is a need
for a drop-in solution that comes with UI, algorithms and pre-indexed dataset
ready to use out of the box. Deep Video Analytics aims to be the platform to
enable this. Using Deep Video Analytics you can quickly index images, videos
for visual search, detect objects, and soon recognize faces and incorporate
large pre-indexed datasets via fast approximate nearest neighbors.

